#  >  > Occult Discussion >  >  > Occult Training Grounds >  >  >  Online resources for occultists and esoteric/arcane information

## Ethyrael

A great source for free texts on hundreds of subjects:
http://www.sacred-texts.com/index.htm

Instructions for the basic Golden Dawn rituals: 
http://home.earthlink.net/~xristos/G.../rituals00.htm

A giant chart of magical correspondences:
http://www.billheidrick.com/works/mcor.htm

A small but interesting and rare collection of esoteric works:
http://www.esotericarchives.com/

All things tarot:
http://www.learntarot.com/course.htm

A new and supposedly large collection of free occult and esoteric books:
www.occultlibrary.co (only about a hundred posted so far, the site just came up a few days ago, they claim to have about 20,000 digital files on the occult) 

Collection of hermetic/occult texts:
http://www.hermetics.org/library.html

----------

